
Show HN: OpenFaaS – serverless framework for Docker and Kubernetes - alexellisuk
https://github.com/openfaas/faas
======
alexellisuk
OpenFaaS has moved to its own organisation github.com/openfaas - with 33
unique authors, almost 900 commits and 200 forks this is the right time to put
everything under one roof. Check out the project if you haven't already or
read the intro blog linked on GitHub.

